# Sweet UT double!



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I hunted with a good friend last night and we saw 14 foxes and a surprise coyote. I shot the coyote at 300+ yards with a .17 HMR and had to chase him down for a while. I shot the fox at 40 yards and he didn't take another step. In total, we should have killed 5 foxes and the yote. It was sweet to get my first yote/fox double![attachment=1:1grc2nrt]first double.JPG[/attachment:1grc2nrt]


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice job.
What county are you cleaning up?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

huntnbum said:


> Nice job.
> What county are you cleaning up?


Weber farmlands


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I believe you made this post on the PM board.


foxsmasher said:


> I hunted one of the places we have been calling foxes for the last 2 months at night last night with the almost full moon. It started off around 7:30 pm and ended at 2 am. We saw 14 foxes and one coyote. Should have had atleast 5 foxes but due to in-experience with scoped rifles, i was the only one that connected with the .17 HMR. I lost 1 fox(which we might find today), killed one at 40 yards, and shot the yote at 300+ and had to chase him for over 1/4 mile before dealing the final shot. I have never killed a fox and yote in the same day but i can tell you it is awesome now! I will get some pics up as soon as i can.


Isnt night hunting in Weber illegal? I know the sheriff told me it was. You took a shot at night at a coyote at over 300 yds with a 17 HMR? I would say that is kind of careless.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

reb8600 said:


> I believe you made this post on the PM board.
> 
> 
> foxsmasher said:
> ...


You don't know the circumstances about taking that shot. You also don't know the circumstances about when, where, we are hunting. I sent you a pm on the PM forum also. It should clear things up for you. :wink:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

You da man! Nice work bud.


----------



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

[/quote]Isnt night hunting in Weber illegal? I know the sheriff told me it was. You took a shot at night at a coyote at over 300 yds with a 17 HMR? I would say that is kind of careless.[/quote]

Night hunting in Weber County is legal on private property where the predators are causing problems to the land owner. Same rules apply to quite a few counties.


----------

